# It lives!!!!



## ontariobetta (Mar 13, 2006)

I work at a petstore, and yesterday I sold a Dojo Loach to this girl. Today she comes back with it. She said it died that night. So she put it in the fridge (i dunno why not the freezer) over night- with no water. So we gave her a new one and were just looking at the dead on in the bag when all the sudden it moved! Its gills started pumping like mad! But it was still upside down and not moving. The girl was totally freaked out, and felt so horrible- even though she was SURE that it was dead when she put it in the fridge. So we kept it and a little while later it sorta 'came to' and started swimming around a bit! 

???????????


----------



## jrs (Mar 18, 2006)

fishie cryogenics!

What the heck if Walt Disney can have it done why not a loach?

jrs


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

LoL!! Wow! that is definatly neat!


----------



## Westender (Mar 24, 2006)

I've heard that dojo and weather loaches have the ability to secrete a mucus sheath around themselves when out of water, and can thus survive extended dry periods. They are also known to gulp air, so maybe they too have developed the ability to force air into their blood through their guts.

As for the fridge - they are found in Europe and Asia and are technically coldwater fishes, so I bet the cold refrigerator was a welcome respite from the heat of her aquarium!

I've always liked these fish. I used to have a pair that would come out of the water to take food from my palm (great party trick).


----------



## chompy (Mar 24, 2006)

I know there are frogs that can freeze for the winter and wake up in the spring and be perfectly fine. But you would thing the fish would die of lack of O2 being in a bag though.


----------



## Westender (Mar 24, 2006)

Well, maybe, but also maybe the fish's respiration etc slowed down so much that it didn't need any more oxygen than was in the bag.

It's pretty cool, and it would be interesting to try to reproduce, except that I wouldn't want to injure or kill a fish!


----------



## shellfish (Mar 26, 2006)

major aquarist I know winters dojo out side in a buried bathtub they surviceqite well
shellfish


----------



## kweenshaker (Mar 11, 2006)

that happened to me with an id shark once. Scared the living hell out of me!!


----------

